# Where to find vector clipart??



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

With Eric popping out designs right and left and others doing awesome stuff, I have to ask where people find their clipart? 

I have some from other programs that isn't vector, but I can make work in a pinch, but nothing as nice as what others are doing.

So let's start a list of places to get clipart free or purchased.

Thanks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

google images...


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Be very careful downloading free vector art from the web. Some are zipped files and we have had virus and worm problems with those types of free vector files at work...some were caught by antivirus and some weren't. IT guys weren't very happy with us :/

With that said, one of the best places (least expensive) I have found is fotolia.com but they are still fairly pricey.
Another possible source:
deviantART: where ART meets application!

Your best bet is learn how to create the vector art from scratch.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Specialty Graphics supply has the Vector Art Mega Collection on sale. It has over 5,000 vector graphics. I have one of the collection and use them all the time.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Also be very careful to read copyright and usage agreements for anything you purchase or download for "free". 
Some truly is free and can be used for commercial purposes, but lots is not. 
If it's not for commercial usage and you get caught using it and selling the designs, it could be a costly mistake.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Discoqueen, you are so right about reading the EULA. I have done searches on the internet for photos etc and usually they exclude commercial use. Unless I want to pay big bucks to some of the bigger places, I haven't been able to find photos to use either.

I know there are packages out there for vinyl cutters that people can buy. I just can't find them. These are made to sell for signs.


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Your best bet is learn how to create the vector art from scratch.[/quote]
can you pls point a beginner in the right direction to learn how to create vector art from scratch? I have corel draw is this what you mean by creating from scratch?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am not an artist so I would have to have some basis for creating my own vector art. I would much rather use what someone else has created than spend an eternity trying to get something right on my own. I am great at editing, combining, changing other people's work, but not creating from scratch.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

@azdesigns--yes. Corel is a vector based program--I use Illustrator (also a vector based program).

There are free tutorials on how to use the programs online. I think the best thing about learning how to create vector art is the simple fact that it will allow you more versatility in your designs. You can use a number of different elements alone or combine them and use them together to create new designs. 

@irish--I understand. I am in the same boat learning the rhinestone software. I use Illustrator everyday--I use short cuts, send jobs to an offset press almost daily but the rhinestone software has me shaking my head!!! I will learn it though!

If a customer brings you a picture they took of a butterfly and want to order 12 rhinestone shirts with their butterfly (no other butterfly will do) in rhinestones for their Sunday School group and the only thing holding you back from filling that order is creating the art in vector format, applying the rhinestone pattern and cutting a template.  For me learning the vector program would be well worth it! Learning how to create with a vector program just made you an artist! All you had to do was 'trace' the photo


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

There are many affordable resources for clip art for CorelDRAW and Illustrator. Advanced Artist has some great stuff:

Corel DRAW tutorial

Foster Coburn has clipart and more in his media marketplace. He also has some of best training DVDs available for CorelDRAW:

Graphics Unleashed - CorelDRAW and Corel PHOTO-PAINT - Expert Tutorials, Training, Books, Videos

For tracing artwork in CorelDRAW Jeff Harrison has the BEST tutorial I have ever seen:

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Jeff's Learn How to Draw with CorelDRAW&

-James Leonard


----------



## jd4x4 (Aug 19, 2010)

An Opensource clip-art org- OpenClipArt

and some Freeware graphics progs at Graphics editors - Free Software Directory - Free Software Foundation

I've used this graphic prog in the past and it does vector- Inkscape. Draw Freely. I can't remember how creative you can get with it though.

I'm not an artist or designer, but I've had to edit & print vector graphics in the past for books.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

KNK studio software takes different files like jpeg,bmp,ect... and will vectorize it.Go to google images and click on a picture you like it will bring up a larger photo,right click and save,no downloads.Im not worried about someone claiming I stole thier picture becuase I dont steal and "use" their picture.I use it to create a pattern of dots.Does that make sense?Now if I had a nike logo on a shirt then I might be asking for trouble but a basic outline of a basketball or volleyball?That would be very hard to prove in court.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

vector4free.com


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

irish said:


> I am not an artist so I would have to have some basis for creating my own vector art. I would much rather use what someone else has created than spend an eternity trying to get something right on my own. I am great at editing, combining, changing other people's work, but not creating from scratch.


Amen to that.


----------

